# North bay bowhunters and archers shoot



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, this weekend is the NBBA shoot, one you can't miss, I've been going to it since 1988 without fail.... if it wasn't great, I wouldn't go out of my way to be there. Make a point of it and a good part of the JUH crew should be there. SOOoooooooooooooooooo..........who's going. Stand up and be counted for and see you there.
Rick


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll be there with bells on Rick and gang. Heading up tomorrow to take in the BBQ and social at The Archery Place Friday evening and to spend some time with great people for the weekend in North Bay. Awesome shoot, good food, tons of prizes and a great social event being over the 2 days.

Todd.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I will venture out that way.

It's always a good shoot......bit that I'm bias or any thing........


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Great shoot! Always look forward to this one and well worth the trip for all going. Weather man calls for perfect conditions. Oooo yah!


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

Moosetalker.....I'm dragging the Conehead up this weekend. We'll see you at the Archery Place tonight.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey just made it back from this years North Bay Running Bear shoot. Awesome weather, sunny and very hot as usual for the Running Bear. Had a terrific time with the North Bay gang. The Friday evening was high lighted by a social BBQ hosted over at The Archery Place shop and many thanks to Andy & Renee for that. Many of the weekend shooters stopped by for a bite to eat and some good conversation. The shoot was very well organized as usual, the food was fantastic at the Saturday supper and lunches were prompt with very little waiting and great service. The course consisted of 50 targets shot on Saturday and 30 more this morning for an 80 target weekend. Great variety in ranges as well as target size. From the all mighty swamp donkey ( Mr. Moose ) to the little beavers and racoons. Kept you on your toes and I left several points out on the course as usual but that's part of the game. The traditional shooting of the Running Bear novelty shoot was a blast as usual and some good fun was had by many of the weekends participants. There were several arrows that never found foam, instead finding homes in a variety of places such as the back stop target and maybe the odd tree. LOL !!! The Saturday evening was just plain fun. Terry Empey (sp ? ) Jr. provided the crowd with some good ol country music with his loud speaker set up and terrific singing talent. The bon fire was great and some real good times were had by all as we maybe got slightly carried away with fire side antics ( singing, dancing, etc ) but this is what makes this shoot one of the best social shoots that the province has to offer. The Just Us Hunting Gang was well represented with several members on hand including an evening appearance of the Marchand girls driving up after their Bass Pro Shops Women in the Outdoors presentation earlier in the day. Anyways, thanks North Bay Bowhunters Archery club and all of your volunteers that made the shoot a great one to be a part of.


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

This years shoot was by far the best ever.... period! The course was laid out absolutely terrific. The way they handed out the door prizes should be done at all shoots that have that option... that alone saved at least an hour and allowed all to depart for home much, much earlier. The camp fire elevated this shoot to a level not seen yet in Ontario with Terry Empey giving a fantastic performance that got everyone up dancing. There are some very good shoots in Ontario, but I think they all could have learned something from this one this year. Thanks Andy and Rene' for the Friday evening get together, alway a true pleasure seeing you guys again, and thanks to everyone who put in a ton of time and effort into making this weekend awesome.
Rick and Louise Marchand


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sorry I missed it ....maybe next year have gone for years.....kudos to club....


----------

